# New forum member from Los Angeles



## hansolo3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm a long time road rider from Florida (used to race a long time ago). I've been in LA for a while but started riding again about 6 months ago (after buying a Specialized Tarmac Expert) and haven't gotten off since! Still gettting used to the hills, but I'm much better at it now.

So if you're looking to go riding, let me know. I live in Toluca Lake but will ride almost anywhere. Also, if you're a FaceBook member, take a look at the group I created and join (it's free!) Get on your BIKE and RIDE

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome Jason! Another Griffith Park/observatory rider! We'll see you on the hill!


----------



## hansolo3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks roadfix! Meet you at the top!>
Jason


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

interesting. your 25mi ride takes you right past my work(disney) - what time
of the day do you hit the park?(i ride at noon-1pm most days, M, T, TH, F)


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Feel free to join us on Saturday!


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=123503










joe


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Jason, if you see me struggling up the Griff Park hill, a little push would be appreciated. Thanks. 

i.s.


----------

